# ASUS laptop incredibly glitchy/buggy



## VertigoDragon (Apr 11, 2016)

I had recently bought an ASUS ROG laptop, it is very good for gaming, but has a TON of glitches and bugs riddled through the system. I have been looking for a fix for these glitches forever, but have not come across a fix. Here are some details.

Problems I have run into:
*Sometimes when I click in games, it starts bugging out. Sometimes it minimizes and just not responds. Sometimes it even crashes.
*Task manager starts minimized
*Start menu does not open up
*Power icon is gone
*Sound icon is gone
*Date and time are off
*Sometimes the computer does not recognize that an Ethernet cable is plugged in 
*Nvidia Ge force experience does not open, or does not connect to the internet.
(I have run into MANY other glitches but cannot remember them at the moment, sorry)


Some things I have tried to fix these glitches/bugs:
*Run antivirus scans (Avast Free Anti-Virus)
*Run Ccleaner
*Run Malware bytes 
*Gone into computers settings
*Watched and read many guides 

If anyone has any idea what is happening and know how to fix these awful problems, please post it. Thankyou


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

With all those issues I'd think the best solution would be to run a check on the hdd. (Download from manufac. website.) Then do a complete erase, one pass should suffice. Followed by a clean install of your OS. You may have the option to create recovery media from a hidden recovery partition. If so, do that first. Also, if it's the only device you have with internet access, download critical drivers, such as Chipset, Video and nic. The rest you can download after installation.
Good luck to you.


----------



## VertigoDragon (Apr 11, 2016)

Fireflycph said:


> With all those issues I'd think the best solution would be to run a check on the hdd. (Download from manufac. website.) Then do a complete erase, one pass should suffice. Followed by a clean install of your OS. You may have the option to create recovery media from a hidden recovery partition. If so, do that first. Also, if it's the only device you have with internet access, download critical drivers, such as Chipset, Video and nic. The rest you can download after installation.
> Good luck to you.


Thankyou


----------

